# 48 Baguette



## muhkuhmuh (Jul 8, 2018)

Hallo

i used this recipe https://brotdoc.com/2017/11/01/48-stunden-baguettes/ u can change the language on the right side to english


----------



## muhkuhmuh (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2018)

About all I can say is WOW!
We make bread here all the time, but we are no where near the level your at!!!
Fantastic & congrats on making the carousel!!
Also I love that outdoor oven!!
Did you build that too?
Al


----------



## Medina Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

very nice


----------



## muhkuhmuh (Jul 9, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> About all I can say is WOW!
> We make bread here all the time, but we are no where near the level your at!!!
> Fantastic & congrats on making the carousel!!
> Also I love that outdoor oven!!
> ...




Thank you :)

Yes, this is my first HBO 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/hbo-holzbackofen.257837/


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 9, 2018)

Always great seeing these posts.  Like for sure. Great work as usual. Congrats on the carousel ride.


----------



## motocrash (Jul 9, 2018)

Ausgezeichnete Ergebnisse!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 9, 2018)

I bake a lot of bread, it is my other hobby. I've baked some in my new pellet grill and smoker that came out pretty well. Yours looks amazing Nice ears and the crumb is perfect. Wish I could have a taste.

Nicely done.


----------



## dcecil (Jul 9, 2018)

Al said it best, WOW.  Great Post


----------



## meatallica (Jul 9, 2018)

Amazing!! Delicious looking meal you got there!! Oven is really cool


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 9, 2018)

MKM, Great looking baguettes, I can almost feel the crunch of that crust in my mouth! like


----------



## weev (Jul 9, 2018)

Wow those look awesome


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 9, 2018)

Yum! Beautiful bread and a lovely meal!


----------



## Ishi (Jul 10, 2018)

Awesome all the way around! Like quoted above I like the smoker.


----------



## Kyle E (Jul 12, 2018)

This is DEFINITELY going on my list of things to try. Total awesomesauce!!

The only complaint I have is, shouldn't it be 99 Baguette? ;)


----------



## tomd8 (Aug 21, 2018)

Those are unbelievable.  I can smell them from here.  Good crumb and crust.  I bake 2 loaves every other week and eat small slices for breakfast with melted cheese (low fat low salt) each morning.  Great job.


----------

